

Why is this program erroneously rejected by three C++ compilers? - denysonique
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5508110/why-is-this-program-erroneously-rejected-by-three-c-compilers/5509143

======
twiceaday
Ceci n'est pa une "Hello World!"

